# Fabulous News Re: Malaria



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know if malaria [bad air - go figure] is a problem in Malaysia but suspect, since it IS the tropics that it is. This will come as wonderful news since malaria affects about 2/3 of the world's population. 

In a daring experiment in Europe, scientists used mosquitoes as flying needles to deliver a "vaccine" of live malaria parasites through their bites. The results were astounding: Everyone in the vaccine group acquired immunity to malaria; everyone in a non-vaccinated comparison group did not, and developed malaria when exposed to the parasites later.

Mosquitoes deliver malaria 'vaccine' through bites - Yahoo! News


Serendipity2


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

Interesting. Malaria is less of a problem in Southeast Asia than in other tropical parts of the world (and almost totally absent in Malaysia, incidentally), but globally, it remains a major threat. 

If anyone reading this is heading to Malaysia, know that though malaria isn't a real concern (unless you're heading deep into the wilds in Sabah or Sarawak - I don't believe it exists at all on the mainland), dengue fever, which is also spread by mosquitoes, is a BIG problem, especially in the urban areas such as KL and Penang, as well as other southeast Asian urban areas such as Singapore and Bangkok. The best prevention is to avoid getting bitten by packing a good DEET-based mosquito repellent - and using it! There are no vaccines - yet - for dengue fever and it's not any fun at all if you happen to get it.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

tumbleweeds said:


> Interesting. Malaria is less of a problem in Southeast Asia than in other tropical parts of the world (and almost totally absent in Malaysia, incidentally), but globally, it remains a major threat.
> 
> If anyone reading this is heading to Malaysia, know that though malaria isn't a real concern (unless you're heading deep into the wilds in Sabah or Sarawak - I don't believe it exists at all on the mainland), dengue fever, which is also spread by mosquitoes, is a BIG problem, especially in the urban areas such as KL and Penang, as well as other southeast Asian urban areas such as Singapore and Bangkok. The best prevention is to avoid getting bitten by packing a good DEET-based mosquito repellent - and using it! There are no vaccines - yet - for dengue fever and it's not any fun at all if you happen to get it.



Tumbleweeds,

It's good to hear there isn't any appreciable danger in Malaysia of malaria. I think there is some in Thailand. Yes, dengue fever is a major problem and I just read about a fellow in Thailand who contracted it. He went through quite an ordeal. I understand it can return even though one is not re-infected. Maybe they can use this same "hypodermic" strategy on the dengue fever that they've found with malaria. I sure hope so! 

Serendipity2


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

I had it a few years ago the first time I stayed in KL - it was awful! High fever for a week, antibiotics wouldn't touch it, aches and pains, ugh! It took over a month before I started feeling normal again. And I had a mild case... But no, I don't think it ever returns - though you can get reinfected with it, you don't have an immunity just because you had it once. Malaria can return again and again without re-infection, but dengue doesn't have that quality to my knowledge. 

Yes, there is some malaria in parts of Thailand and also parts of Indonesia and elsewhere in Southeast Asia. But both Malaysia and Singapore are considered malaria-free. That hypodermic strategy has potential - but to work with dengue fever, I guess they would first need to develop a vaccine for it, which so far hasn't happened, though I did hear something about a vaccine that is currently in the testing stage.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

tumbleweeds said:


> I had it a few years ago the first time I stayed in KL - it was awful! High fever for a week, antibiotics wouldn't touch it, aches and pains, ugh! It took over a month before I started feeling normal again. And I had a mild case... But no, I don't think it ever returns - though you can get reinfected with it, you don't have an immunity just because you had it once. Malaria can return again and again without re-infection, but dengue doesn't have that quality to my knowledge.
> 
> Yes, there is some malaria in parts of Thailand and also parts of Indonesia and elsewhere in Southeast Asia. But both Malaysia and Singapore are considered malaria-free. That hypodermic strategy has potential - but to work with dengue fever, I guess they would first need to develop a vaccine for it, which so far hasn't happened, though I did hear something about a vaccine that is currently in the testing stage.



Tumbleweeds,

I guess that's why dengue fever is also known as bone break [or is that break bone] fever. It's supposed to be really nasty but usually not fatal is it? I'm sure there are times when the victim probably wishes it WAS fatal as I guess it can be very painful. Glad to hear you made a full recovery. Now it's time to return to KL isn't it? Just stay away from mozzies. 

Serendipity2


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, I admit that it did occur to me that I might die - and the doctor I saw was very concerned about me, even calling the hotel several times to check up on me. But true, it usually isn't fatal - just miserable, and true, also, that's it's called breakbone fever for good reason! 

I am truly missing KL - but not that part!


----------

